# ECM Tripple basket, dosage



## Jabbalabba (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi,

I recently bought a bottomless ECM portafilter with their tripple basket.

Have been trying to find the correct dossage (max-min), but could not find any info around this.

Any suggestions?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Sorry I can't answer your question directly - but would like to recommend the 18g VST basket.

Works wonderfully with my ECM and looks great with the bottomless.

Also means your dosage queries disappear ;-)


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

It's just a standard triple basket. The nominal dose for a triple basket is 21g. (7 single, 14 double, 21 triple). Best thing to do: Put enough coffee so that the clearance between the shower screen and the prepared coffee puck is similar to your double basket. You can even do the 2p (or is it 10p) test... Do your prep and put a 10p coin at the top of the puck. If you have a faint, light in print all is good. If it is a deep imprint you put too much coffee. No imprint is too little.

If I were you, I'd put that basket away and would buy a VST 22g basket if triple is your thing.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I have not seen any specific quantity stated but I would think 21 gm's. Try filling, tamping then insert in machine with a thin coin on top of puck.

If it leaves a depression it is over filled, adjust to find optimum fill level. This can vary depending on coffee type.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I also agree with M.R.S's last statement, go for the 22 VST


----------



## Jabbalabba (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks for your replies.

Clearance and grams may also be dependent on grind size?

I always used +/- 18g in the double basket.

With 21g in the triple I get more clearance than earlier.

Also get sloppy pucks with 21g, so thought I have to little coffee.

The coffee is very good though (luckily), and extraction seem nice with no spurts or channeling.

I'll try the coin trick before investing in new basket.


----------



## Jabbalabba (Nov 26, 2016)

Settled on 21-22 g, this gives best results so far.

Opened a new bag of coffee and this gives ok puck and better taste.

Could be the coffee started to get a bit stale?


----------

